# how do u make a call for a coyote can u howl



## i_love_177 (Oct 20, 2004)

i like coyote hunting but i never see any any body got any tips


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

What kind of tips are you looking for. For the question in the topic making a call yourself is a little more in depth then we could really say on the board. As far as howling yes i can i believe a proficient coyote caller needs to be proficient at howling. I own four or five call that i can howl with.


----------



## utahheadgear (Nov 10, 2004)

Hi Love, it's me.

For a guy that never sees any coyotes you sure do know alot about them attacking people and how much gun it takes to kill one.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Go home. This is a legitimate discussion, not the plae for you to but in and try and undermine someone.


----------



## utahheadgear (Nov 10, 2004)

Don't worry Mr. Trooper. We're just starting to get along on the other thread.

Love, get out there and do some hunting, I'll do the same and we'll compare notes at the end of the season. I'm sure both of our guns will do the trick nicely, then we'll really have a debate about which one is better!! Good Luck and good hunting!! :beer:

:sniper: :withstupid:


----------



## i_love_177 (Oct 20, 2004)

my friend was 50 yards away from a coyote and was using a .35 he shot it and it then attacked him and it took him another 4 to down it hes lucky to be alive thats a 35 and it is dangeroius to coyote hunt and i have been followed to when i didnt even have a gun so dont go say coydogs arnt dangerous


----------



## i_love_177 (Oct 20, 2004)

sorry i let me reword that it attacked him and it took him another 4 shots


----------



## CryBabyPredatorCalls (Nov 14, 2004)

Ive hunted coyotes in 19 different states and seen hundreds of kills and coyotes and yet to see an attack.....this guy must be on something


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

:lost: attacked by a coyote thats a pretty good i will be sure to post when that happens to me.


----------



## ND Five O (Dec 30, 2003)

....and I thought I had it rough. Got jumped by a group of prairie dogs while hunting out near Medora. I can't imagine a homicidal coyote turning on me. :wink:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

:toofunny: ND Five O i like that one


----------



## byebyevarmint (Jan 22, 2006)

Yesterday I was up in Carlosavery, MN, and called to big coyotes in from a lake. I used the greeting call first (you should only use it about 1-3 times[any more could scare off your coyote]), becasue it's just an "is any one out there?". Next I switched to my jackrabbit in distress and called every 1-2 minutes with it. Right when I was about to get up and leave, i give my tally-ho a last bit of calling. Sure enough, two huge yotes come charging in, aroung 350-400 yards away. I gave my tally-ho once last blast, but thats all it took for those two to run away, so my dad shot at them with his 243, 5 times(55 grain with the bolt-action). We didn't think we hit them, but walked on the ice afterwards, and found out that the 243 dropped low and hit the lake 20 feet from where it was standing, and skipped right underneeth it. :wink:


----------

